# It's a lonely world.



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: Just a Sunday mornin jam. :wink:


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice song! There is a lot of sincere heart and soul in it.....I like the running water in the background...Very creative!


----------

